# Looking for male (or 2) inland empire SoCal



## SJean (May 10, 2017)

I'm looking to adopt one (flexible on maybe 2) male rats in SoCal. One of my two 1.5-year-olds recently passed suddenly (from accident the circumstances of which have since been rectified, not from disease, no worries about new rats catching something or succumbing to the same fate), and I would like to make sure the surviving rat has a companion since he's likely to live quite a while longer. I would prefer an adult or older juvenile rat, but this is flexible. If you are in or around Riverside County and have a boy or two that need placement, let me know.


----------



## lfraser06 (Aug 5, 2020)

SJean said:


> I'm looking to adopt one (flexible on maybe 2) male rats in SoCal. One of my two 1.5-year-olds recently passed suddenly (from accident the circumstances of which have since been rectified, not from disease, no worries about new rats catching something or succumbing to the same fate), and I would like to make sure the surviving rat has a companion since he's likely to live quite a while longer. I would prefer an adult or older juvenile rat, but this is flexible. If you are in or around Riverside County and have a boy or two that need placement, let me know.


Craigslist is a good place to look.
Also, use Google &/or FB to see if there are any rodent rescues in your area. I got my last two girls from a rescue near me.


----------



## Michgoodman (Feb 6, 2021)

SJean said:


> I'm looking to adopt one (flexible on maybe 2) male rats in SoCal. One of my two 1.5-year-olds recently passed suddenly (from accident the circumstances of which have since been rectified, not from disease, no worries about new rats catching something or succumbing to the same fate), and I would like to make sure the surviving rat has a companion since he's likely to live quite a while longer. I would prefer an adult or older juvenile rat, but this is flexible. If you are in or around Riverside County and have a boy or two that need placement, let me know.


----------



## Michgoodman (Feb 6, 2021)

Hi there. My husband and I had 3 male domesticated adult rats (about 1.5 years old). Unfortunately 2 of them came down with respiratory issues this week. The vet recommended putting both of them to sleep. We’re devastated and looking for a new hone for our 3rd baby that’s in great health. If you might like up adopt him, please call me at (714) 504-5212. We live in Irvine, CA. Thank you.


----------



## RatCrazyGirl (Feb 7, 2021)

I think my rat is preggers! I'm in the SF bay area tho!


----------



## greenmay (May 3, 2021)

Are you still looking for a male rat? I have an 1 year old that needs a home and live in the los angeles area. I can drive him out to you.
I've been socializing him and he is quite calm but still timid. His name is Jimbo and is dark grey. He likes foraging toys and he is almost litter trained lol


----------

